# Software gesucht für eigene wav-Samples



## Pedro Hossa (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

mein MIDI-Keyboard läuft seut wenigen  Tagen und bisher erfreute ich mich am Geklimper mit NI Xpress Keyboards. Das ist soweit auch ganz schön.
Was ich eigntlich suche iste ine Software mit der ich eigene Samples (möglichst wav-Datei oder aiff) ansteuern kann. 
Konkret wollte ich E-Gitarren-Samples (selbst aufgenommen mit Recording-Software) den einzelnen Keyboard-Tasten zuweisen. Z.B. Taste C spielt diesen Akkord, TasteD spielt jenen...
Entweder nehme ich für jede Taste einen Akkord auf, oder die Software transponiert automatisch in die richtige Tonhöhe.
Ich hatte eigentlich mit Absynth geliebäugelt, aber das nimmt maximal drei eigene Samples habe ich gelesen!?
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand n Tipp geben könnte, bei welcher Software ich mal nachschauen könnte.
Schönen Gruß

Pedro


----------



## meta_grafix (14. August 2006)

Moin,

auf dem Markt tummeln sich so einige Software Sampler. Am besten ist, Du bemühst mal Google und informierst Dich. Bin mir auch sicher, dass einiges an Freeware dabei ist.
Beispiel

Gruß


----------



## Pedro Hossa (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

ja danke, ich hab schon einiges rumgegooglet. U.a. auch Halion. Alle beschreiben 1000 tolle features, die mich aber recht wenig interessieren. Klangbearbeitung kann ich auch über Samplitude machen.
Alle preisen tolle Soundbänke an, die ich auch nicht brauche. Kann ich denn mit diesen auch eigene Samples (möglichst einfach, benutzerfreundlcih) selbst zuweisen? Darum gehts mir eigentlich?

Tschuldigung für diese Anfänger-Frage

Pedro


----------



## meta_grafix (14. August 2006)

Moin,

mit Sicherheit kannst Du Deine Wav-Dateien als Samples laden. Besorge Dir doch mal eine Demo von dem einem oder anderen Sampler.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (14. August 2006)

Natürlich können alle das Simple, aber irgendein Extra wollen sie ja auch beherrschen 

Bei allen kann man WAVs reinziehen und auf die Tastatur verteilen. Ausprobieren und
auf den Preis achten !

mfg chmee


----------



## Pedro Hossa (19. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich nochmal. Irgendwe trete ich auf der Stelle. Also eigene wavs laden, können wohl wirklich alle. Habe die letzten Tage fast jede freie Stunde mit den Samplern rumgespielt (u.a. Sampletank, NI so ziemlich alles, Kontakt-Demo wollte leider nicht laufen und auch HAlion).
Ich krieg es bei keiner Software gebacken, ein geladenes Sample so zu pitchen, dass das Tempo konstant bleibt. EIn Gitarrenriff, sollte z.B. eine Oktave höher im gleichen Tempo abgespielt werden.(pitch-shifting !? mit konst. Tempo, oder gibts da einen Fachausdruck für?) Das dürfte doch für ne Software nicht zu  schwierig sein denke ich mir. Einzelne Töne zu pitchen ist ja recht simple meist, nur hilft mir das nicht viel weiter.
Wäre schön, wenn mir mal jemand Ross ud Reiter nennen könnte, mit welcher Software das "relativ einfach" zu realisieren ist.
NI Intakt preist wohl sowas an, ich hätte aber schon gerne eine standalone-Anwendung.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gruß

Pedro


----------



## chmee (19. August 2006)

Ein Pitch-Shift ist nicht so banal. Denn das Programm muss Samplestücke dazugenerieren. Es gibt - gerade in der akustischen Forschung - Pitch-Shifter, die an einem Sample - egal welcher Länge - tagelang rechnen können. 
BIASed - Du bestimmst, wann die Qualität OK ist.

Zum Thema: Sampletank2XL und auch Kontakt können das Pitchshifting mit TimeStretching, glaube mit GranularSynthese. Klingt interessant, in Ausnahmen auch gut. Wunder dürfen aber nicht erwartet werden.

Deswegen gibt es ja Multilayering  zB Jede Tastatur ein Sample

http://www.musik-schmidt.de/osc-schmidt/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=120_1317&products_id=11393

mfg chmee


----------



## Pedro Hossa (19. August 2006)

Hi chmee,

ja vielen Dank, damit kann ich doch schon mal was anfangen. Dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich mit multilayering klar komme. Das hatte ich ja eh geplant (wußte zwar nicht dass das so heißt), aber bei 1000 tollen feautures dachte ich, es geht alles .
Mal schauen, ob ich nach dem Wochenende weiter bin.
Schönen Gruß,

Pedro


----------

